# New On The UK Scene - What're the Options?



## CinnamonSundae (Nov 29, 2021)

Heya! It's me, Cinnamon! Thread title really, not a lot else to say. ~.~

Thanks in advance, sincerely, Cinnamon


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Nov 29, 2021)

I hear there's one that happens in Birmingham 

Also all throughout summer I was getting ads for one here in Liverpool


----------



## Faustus (Nov 29, 2021)

The fur meet in Birmingham used to be really good about 10 years ago when I still lived there  No idea what it's like these days.

There used to be a good one in Bristol too, which is where I live now, but I have no idea of its current status. I believe they were trying to start them up again after the last lockdown.


----------



## Kumali (Nov 29, 2021)

WikiFur's convention list is a good place to start: http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/WikiFur_Furry_Central

All I see in the U.K. there at the moment is ConFuzzled in Birmingham May 27-31









						ConFuzzled
					

ConFuzzled is the UK's largest furry convention, hosted at the Hilton Birmingham Metropole. Since our first convention in Manchester in 2008, ConFuzzled has grown year after year, and in 2019 welcomed over 2000 attendees from over 30 different countries to the West Midlands, raising over £30,000...




					confuzzled.org.uk
				




and a couple on the TBA list: WildNorth and FurCation. 






						Wild North
					

,




					www.wildnorth.uk
				












						Furcation 2021
					

The UK's original holiday camp furry con!




					2021.furcation.org.uk
				




Looks like they were all virtual this year but hope to go back live in 2022.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 29, 2021)

There was a regular meet-up at a gay-bar in Birmingham that I attended once several years ago. I don't know if any events have survived the coronapocalypse though.


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 2, 2021)

Thanks for the information everyone! Very helpful!


----------



## CinnamonSundae (Dec 2, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> There was a regular meet-up at a gay-bar in Birmingham that I attended once several years ago. I don't know if any events have survived the coronapocalypse though.


Omg Birmingham is such a great place toooo ;_;


----------

